# Eating nicotine-containing produce like peppers, tomatoes may lower Parkinson's risk



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/13)

A new study shows that eating foods that contain naturally-occurring nicotine may be able reduce the risk of Parkinson's Disease.


Parkinson's is a neurodegenerative brain disorder that causes a group of motor system problems. About 50,000 to 60,000 patients are diagnosed with Parkinson's each year, according to the National Parkinson Foundation.

Original Article Here:

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-204_162...e-peppers-tomatoes-may-lower-parkinsons-risk/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

